# That's it! Did you expect it?



## Nikolas_GR

Hello to everyone! Please could anyone translate to Hungarian (Magyar) this phrase for me?
"That's it! Did you expect it?"


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ez az! Számítottál erre? 

... I'm not pretty sure about the "that's it" thing because that "it" may be related to the same "it" from the second sentence (that's what I wrote there, "ez az")  or it may means "that's enough"...

I hope that helped. 

PS.: my friend said he'd rather say "na tessék, gondoltad, hogy ez lesz?" for the second sentence... enjoy it.


----------



## Lillita

ronanpoirier said:


> Ez az! Számítottál erre?
> 
> ... I'm not pretty sure about the "that's it" thing because that "it" may be related to the same "it" from the second sentence (that's what I wrote there, "ez az") or it may means "that's enough"...
> 
> I hope that helped.
> 
> PS.: my friend said he'd rather say "na tessék, gondoltad, hogy ez lesz?" for the second sentence... enjoy it.


 
I would say:
_Na tessék! Gondoltad, hogy ez lesz?_

But the other one sounds right to me as well. Depending on what you exactly want to express.


----------

